# Swollen sheath after gelding



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I just had Zephyr gelded about 6 days ago and his sheath has become unbelievably swollen. I got the vet to take a look a couple of days ago and he said it's all normal and that some just swell more than others - certainly there is no sign of infection and Zephyr is bright enough, if a little grumpy!
Has anyone else experienced this and if so how long did it take to get back to normal?
Cheers:shock:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Awe, poor Zephyr! I've been checking his blog for updates and was hoping he was healing well. 

My guy got really swollen too but my guy also got infected. It's been a couple years ago so I don't remember the timing of it all, but my boy Zane actually ran a fever and had some pus coming from his incisions. I had the vet out again and he gave him antibiotics. Zane was lethargic, so I knew things weren't right.

I had been exercising him per the vet's recommendations and he got an infection anyway. :-(

I believe the swollen sheath is totally normal but at 6 days I would think it should be decreasing by now. Exercise is supposed to help with that along with making sure things are draining properly. 

So hmm. I think the main thing would be to keep an eye out for infection. As long as he isn't running a fever or lethargic I would think he is healing up and the swelling will go down eventually. 

Poor Zephyr! I love reading his blog. Tell him to get well soon! His fans are counting on him.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Awww thanks Trailhorserider,
Yes of course my biggest fear is infection but he really is as bright as a button AS USUAL and we've had a lot of rain so I can see by the marks in the grass that 'someone' and that 'someone's Uncle' have been doing a LOT of exercise. I am ruling out Muzzerr on the exercise front as it's just not her thing;-)
So quiet? He is definitely not!
Of course his Uncle has told him he is now 'well endowed' which Zephyr, being Zephyr, heard as 'well embowelled' so he figures that means he can now eat twice as much as before.
;-)


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Merlot said:


> Of course his Uncle has told him he is now 'well endowed' which Zephyr, being Zephyr, heard as 'well embowelled' so he figures that means he can now eat twice as much as before.
> ;-)


Ha Ha, that is just like Zephyr! 

I went and found my old thread from when my guy was gelded. There are even icky photos of page 2. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/colt-gelded-4-days-ago-pus-73114/

Apparently Zane's swelling materialized around day 4. And he was coming right along with being healed by day 9.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

My guys both got pretty swollen after as well. 

We let them out in the arena Avery day to give them some exercize and it got down pretty quick (around 2 weeks after gelding)

I wouldn't worry just be vigilant


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Geez trail horse! You went through hell!!! Thanks for that - I feel much better about the Zeph now ;-)
His wounds are not even visible - all clean and clear it's just the swelling.
Thanks Roperchick don't worry if anything I am hyper vigilant!;-)
I had no idea it was such a big thing because calves and lambs are over it within an hour! 
DUH to me!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Horses are a whole different ball game than calves and lambs. The man parts are a lot closer to the body and receive more blood flow than cows and sheep. Heck, you could just stick a rubber band on a lamb an wait for them to die off by themselves. The closer to the body they are, the more work that is involved. 

I got Henny gelded at 10 months old. He swelled A LOT. First of all, he is apparently a "bleeder" and bled too much after getting cut, so he stayed at the vet overnight as a just in case. When I brought him home, he stayed outside the whole time. I cold hosed him off everyday and hand walked him while I was there to make sure he was getting enough exercise. I think around 10 days after, I saw the incisions closing up and didn't know if it was too early and he hadn't drained completely yet, so I hauled him in for the vet to look at him and she said he was coming along great. What a relief! So yeah, theres going to be a lot of swelling. I'd say his got to be a large grapefruit/small cantaloupe size. And fluid/drainage seemed to collect on either side of his sheath, making it look like he had a milk bag any mare would be jealous of. :lol: I have pictures of when I brought him home, I'll have to find them for you later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I had a colt we gelded end up being the size of a soccer ball. :-( yuck! he did eventually go down, but its very important to walk them and keep them moving. If they stand still, they get more sore and more swollen. 

I think our colt even broke open a little and allowed some drainage which is pretty typical if you swell too much. 

Cold hosing is wonderful for them too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Usually it looks worse than what it is, the sheath is a low point so and swelling/drainage is going to head to that point. As the others said, cold hose and walk. Also feel around up there and make sure the incision didn't heal from front to back, meaning it didn't close up from the outside before it closed up from the inside, this is the number one cause of huge swellings and sometimes they will burst open and release a whole load of goop - at the track in NZ after dealing with innumerable gelding after care wounds sometimes one must reach in and fiddle around....gross but necessary!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

More than likely, the incision closed up sooner than it should of. Get him out and MAKE him do a nice extended trot. He must trot to get the legs to separate and open it back up. At a canter and walk, he can keep the legs together or short stride it and he won't open it up. 5 minutes twice a day will get keep it open until it heals from the inside out.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes, they HAVE to exercise to keep the blood flowing and the incision open. It is better to turn them out with another horse that will MAKE them move around. I cold hose once or twice a day also and even will pick the incision back open if its trying to close up too fast. It MUST heal from the inside out also. Stalling is the worst thing you can do for a just gelded horse unless you exercise him multiple times a day. I lunged my guys at the trot till they were healed enough to ride and then I rode them.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Didn't read all the replies but just want to add that I had one of my guys gelded and all was well until about day 7 when he swelled up HUGE! Just kept exercising and it should go down. My guy was so bad I was making sure he could even pee.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's a pic of Henny after he got gelded. I would cold hose him, then hand walk/trot him, then cold hose him off again. He was very good about standing for the hosing, but would NOT let me touch him the first few days. I don't blame him. After cold hosing him, I'd take a flashlight and look up under him to check the incisions as that was the only way I could see them at the beginning. Also, check his temps at least once a day. If ever in doubt, call the vet! I did, and it definitely put my mind at ease even though everything ended up being okay and healing nicely. Better safe than sorry. 

Possible graphic photo! 
http://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj548/kayella_kairos/013-Copy-2.jpg


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

That happened to my mum's cousin's Halfie after he was castrated. He walked him for about 20 minutes everyday, and the swelling had dissipated within about a week.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone, am just about to go down to feed the morning feed - will take some photos then. He is turned out with his Uncle and his Mother and they all hoon around quite a bit.
I think as someone mentioned the incisions have healed a little quickly so the fluid is collecting. It will be a week today so will check with vet and let you all know - thanks so much for putting my mind at rest everyone 
Much appreciated!
Cheers


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Keep him moving!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

*This morning...*

One week today and the swelling is still enormous! 







However as you see by the photos it isn't stopping him enjoying life! So I'm picking he will be OK ;-)
He 'helped' Uzzer Muzzer (me) clean the paddock (NOT)







He Learned how to 'Plank' from Uncle Persil
'Watch this Son' said Le Uncle.














He had a fabulous game of 'Ad it up to 'ere' with the Uncle







He brought me a 'gift'.







And finally he wandered over to see if he could help 'Muzzerr' with the 'Oovering.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

oh he doesnt even look that bad! lol. 

the swelling i dealt with was literally the size of a soccer ball inbetween his back legs...and it wasnt the front part like that, it was futher back...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

when we had cowboy gelded he was just over a year. my vet told me to lunge him at a trot for the first few days for about 10 min. and then by the fourth day lunge him at a lope until he was good and sweaty..the way he explained it is if they just stand around the swelling would get bad so you need to move him. i know it works, he didnt swell real bad and healed quick.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

My guy was swollen in the sheath area just like yours only way worse. I bet he'll be fine in a few days. I was almost positive there was no infection just swelling and then one day I went out and he looked normal again. Just keep him moving and watch for infection and all will turn out fine.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

update please


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Feel like a bit of a eijit to be honest for panicking - of course His Lordship was back to normal in two weeks and is now totally 'over it'. 
Thanks for asking Farmchic 
Here he is (just the other day) being a pain in le bum while I am trying to groom his 'Uncle'. Yes he's back to normal LOL
Oh and I include a couple from the day before sprinting around with his Mother so you really get the picture...

More of course on The Zephyr Files ;-)


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Ooohhh...Uncle is looking very svelte.

And man can that little Zephyr get up off the ground. He's getting so big!


----------

